# 20x12



## gobot

I watched a youtube video yesterday of Rich Piana and another guy doing chest.  Their first exercise was flat bench where they did 12 sets of 20 @ 225 with a small amount of rest.  Basically the second the other guy gets done with 20 you start and keep going until you’re done with 12 sets.  I thought that looked pretty cool so I tried it last night @ 155.  It was absolute hell.  By the 9th set it felt like I was pressing 400 pounds.  I looked like a weak ass struggling to put up 155 but I got a hell of a pump.  It sounds easy but trust me it’s a killer.


----------



## srd1

gobot said:


> I watched a youtube video yesterday of Rich Piana and another guy doing chest.  Their first exercise was flat bench where they did 12 sets of 20 @ 225 with a small amount of rest.  Basically the second the other guy gets done with 20 you start and keep going until you’re done with 12 sets.  I thought that looked pretty cool so I tried it last night @ 155.  It was absolute hell.  By the 9th set it felt like I was pressing 400 pounds.  I looked like a weak ass struggling to put up 155 but I got a hell of a pump.  It sounds easy but trust me it’s a killer.



Thats soooo funny I remember doing drop sets one time started at 405 worked our way down to just the bar was struggling my ass off to get my 25 reps with just the bar my buddy said a guy walked up to him when I was finishing up and said is he being serious lmao he didnt see all the sets i did before that.


----------



## Phoe2006

srd1 said:


> Thats soooo funny I remember doing drop sets one time started at 405 worked our way down to just the bar was struggling my ass off to get my 25 reps with just the bar my buddy said a guy walked up to him when I was finishing up and said is he being serious lmao he didnt see all the sets i did before that.



Lol I do that too and the look on people's faces doing drop sets is priceless when people only see the last few sets. Or even worse just the last lol. 12x20 would definitely make me feel the burn gonna try and mix things up here soon.


----------



## Big-John

I've don't that on curling and look like a little girl. lol


----------



## gobot

Oh man I can't imagine doing that on curls.  That would be total murder.


----------



## Phoe2006

I almost always do drop sets on curls.


----------



## MattG

I love drop sets! I almost always end each muscle group with whatever the last exercise is. Curls, lateral raises, bench, leg extensions...my favorite tho is tri press downs. Usually strip down to only 20 lbs, but after 50+ reps its still a bitch.lol. my arms blow up great from those


----------



## AtomAnt

Go ahead and read Birck "what are you training today" thread and you'll see I am BIG on the drop sets.  When you train alone, that is an awesome tool to take fatigue to the next level safely. 

My favorite drop sets are rest-pause drop sets.  I never saw anyone else do these or heard or anyone doing them, so I can I can call them atomic drops! 

If you are familiar with DC training, you know you have 3 mini sets per rest-pause set, resting 15-20 seconds between each mini set taking deep breathes on your rest.  So each rest pause set (depending on your rep range) will be like 9+4+2 and obviously higher if you have a higher rep range.  

What I do is do 1 rest pause set (all three mini sets), drop the weight and do a second rest pause set (all three mini sets) and then a third rest-pause set (all three mini sets).  There you have the rest-pause drop set or the newly coined term, atomic drop.


----------



## gobot

That sounds absolutely brutal.


----------



## MattG

AtomAnt said:


> Go ahead and read Birck "what are you training today" thread and you'll see I am BIG on the drop sets.  When you train alone, that is an awesome tool to take fatigue to the next level safely.
> 
> My favorite drop sets are rest-pause drop sets.  I never saw anyone else do these or heard or anyone doing them, so I can I can call them atomic drops!
> 
> If you are familiar with DC training, you know you have 3 mini sets per rest-pause set, resting 15-20 seconds between each mini set taking deep breathes on your rest.  So each rest pause set (depending on your rep range) will be like 9+4+2 and obviously higher if you have a higher rep range.
> 
> What I do is do 1 rest pause set (all three mini sets), drop the weight and do a second rest pause set (all three mini sets) and then a third rest-pause set (all three mini sets).  There you have the rest-pause drop set or the newly coined term, atomic drop.



Never tried that but def gonna hit it up. I train by myself too, and go later in the evening so i can avoid people and get in and do what i need to do. Hate having to bs with ppl.lol. but yeah youre right, its a safe way to hit it extra hard when nobodys around. May just try some atomic drops tonight.   :headbang:


----------



## gobot

I'm gonna try using this type of method tonight doing traps.  Seems like I get a much better pump on my traps when doing volume trainging instead of just going super heavy.


----------



## BIG D

drops are great, really gets da pump(arnold voice) going


----------



## d2r2ddd

yeah ... drop sets are my fave HIT technique.


----------



## d2r2ddd

how do you guys go abt drop sets?

1) upon failure drop to 50% and perform higher reps(x2) - Aka Cybergenics
2) drop 20-30% and perform AMAP ?


----------



## Phoe2006

#2 or if I'm doing shoulders or curls I'll add on 25's for shoulders starting with 50→100→150→200 so on and so forth and then I'll start stripping weights in the same manner on curls I'll start w/ 25's on each side and start adding 10's per side get up to something I can only get 5 or so reps and start stripping them in the same manner gives u one hell of a burn


----------



## Phoe2006

Here's a perfect example from my workout today 
http://anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?p=225873


----------



## MattG

Just got back from the gym, did Atom's "atomic drop sets". Did full round on preacher curls and full round on tricep cable pressdowns, both after 10 regular sets. Even took it one step further on last set and continued to strip plates untill my arms gave out. Daaaamn! I def dig these for sure. Thanks Atom man!


----------



## Elvia1023

I train like this all the time. Drop sets, minimal rest periods, rest pause etc etc. Stuff like 10 sets of 10-20 reps with 10 secs rest between sets. Today I done about 8 sets on flat barbell press. I rotated from wide to normal grip each set. If you saw the weight you would laugh... 15kg a side (110 pounds). But when you are doing 5 sec negatives on some reps and resting 20 secs between sets you start to struggle really fast.


----------



## BIG D

Elvia1023 said:


> I train like this all the time. Drop sets, minimal rest periods, rest pause etc etc. Stuff like 10 sets of 10-20 reps with 10 secs rest between sets. Today I done about 8 sets on flat barbell press. I rotated from wide to normal grip each set. If you saw the weight you would laugh... 15kg a side (110 pounds). But when you are doing 5 sec negatives on some reps and resting 20 secs between sets you start to struggle really fast.



yup really keeps intensity up!


----------



## d2r2ddd

AtomAnt said:


> What I do is do 1 rest pause set (all three mini sets), drop the weight and do a second rest pause set (all three mini sets) and then a third rest-pause set (all three mini sets).  There you have the rest-pause drop set or the newly coined term, atomic drop.



Total 9 rest pause sets!!! .....BruuuuTAL !!!!:headbang:


----------



## MattG

d2r2ddd said:


> Total 9 rest pause sets!!! .....BruuuuTAL !!!!:headbang:



Yep, i did 6 sets (of the 3 mini sets) and my arms are still sore 2 days later. Im never sore like this unless i take a week or more off. Good stuff!


----------



## srd1

Never done positive and negative drops Ive always started heavy then stripped em off... going the other way (light to heavy)  then back (heavy to light) just sounds fucking brutal gonna have to try it


----------



## Daniel11

Drop sets are a staple for me.  If not on all sets then I do them on the last set of each exercise.  

I like 8-4to6-4to6 or 8-12-16-20 or 6-12to16    I mix it up


----------



## BIG D

variety is the spice of life


----------

